
People are actually drilling holes in their iPhone 7s to make a socket - tonteldoos
http://www.craveonline.com/design/1124445-people-actually-drilling-holes-iphone-7-make-headphone-jack#/slide/1
======
hartator
I think most of them are probably trolling, can be 1 or 2 who tried for real.

On a side note, there is no speaker just a plastic thing behind the left
speaker holes in the actual iphone 7, so I can see why it can make sense
somehow for certain people.

~~~
tonteldoos
Even if 1 or 2 tried for real, it's still an indication of...something. The
amount of logic thought that needed to NOT occur for thinking this makes sense
is staggering.

~~~
randyrand
Might also be 0.

~~~
tonteldoos
True. I wouldn't put my money on it though. People who have actually done it
(and failed) may be embarrassed enough to not advertise it.

~~~
randyrand
I think you're mostly just hoping its not 0 because its funny and entertains
you.

~~~
randyrand
not making a moral judgement here, btw. just arguing about the liklihood of it
being 0.

------
charlesism
Ever get the feeling that these "People Are ___ing!" stories are either lies,
or cases of HUGE TREND (teeny weeny sample size). I can't say this story
breaks the mold. A believable headline would be "One Person recently drilled a
hole in his iPhone... allegedly"

------
gremlinsinc
I'd just say people who buy into a product for 'ease' and 'beauty' deserve to
be trolled like this. I've dealt with a ton of people on iphones when working
at EIG and I can say honestly that 98% of all email issues are because people
can't get macmail to work, and even apple 'geniuses' have no clue.

It's not your host's fault you can't freaking get your email to work it's
Apple's! The settings are the same for all providers the protocols are exactly
the same, the only difference is server, if we give you that information and
you can't figure it out then you're SOL - use gmail instead.

------
mcphage
Is the premise of this article really based on the author believing people are
telling the truth in the comments section of YouTube?

------
benguild
Obviously a hoax. Do you think those comments are from real users?

